# Adding 3rd function to Alo Q61 Loader



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

I have an Alo Q61 loader on a NH8260 which is hard plumbed and uses a cable controlled joystick mounted in-cab. I currently have two hydraulic lines ran from the rear remotes to the front of the loader to swivel a loader-mounted snow blade. My joystick has the 3rd function button and I notice there's a few wires ran to a block on the front crossmember of the loader where the bucket cylinders hook into.

Does anyone here know about how much it would cost to add the 3rd function to my loader, or have the part numbers?

Thanks.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It was about 700 USD$ for single 3rd function when I priced a few years ago genuine quicke kit.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The two valve with 3rd/4th function kit was more than 1000USD then.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds to me like it's already there, and you just need to tap off the valve on the cross member. Then, when you push the switch on the joy stick,the bucket dump function will become the blade angle function! My son's Massey is set up that way. His 3rd function operates a grapple.
HTH, Dave
I would advise installing a cushion valve on the blade angle, if you have not already done so. this allows the angle cylinders to bypass in the event you hit an immovable object with the lead end of blade!


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thanks, both.

I think I found the part numbers using Alo's website, and the MSRP on the single 3rd function kit is $848.

The block is already there, it just looks like you need to add the hydraulic selector valve and solenoid control if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

With factory valve very simple to fit, no cutting lines or anything. On the older ones there was some issues having softride on same loader as the solenoid valve I think but dimension series like yours solved that I believe.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

If the selector valve and solenoid are not there, what do the wires feed?
Maybe activate the switch on the joy stick, then try the bucket tilt. If valve is present and working, that function should "dead head".


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thank you both, again.

The wires just run to the front crossmember near the valve, the solenoid is not present to plug them into. From the parts diagram, it looks like there is a presently a sleeve where the spool valve would be installed.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup they all have the wiring installed to a degree, mine had as far as the valve block.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Check out the "More remotes" topic below!

HTH, Dave


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thanks, Dave.

I have a Fasse multiplier on the back of a 7710, works very well for the intended purpose.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like that's the answer for your 3rd function!

If I understood correctly, you said the switch and wire was already in place?

Can't you just replace the block, on the front of the loader, with another multiplier?


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

On my NH T4.110, the joystick and harness was prewired similar to yours. I bought the DV90-08S valve from summit-hydraulics.com. At the time it was $199, i see they have gone up $20. Pros: inexpensive, continous flow rated (nice for front auger). Cons: over 2500 lbs of load will cause it to start slipping (not external leaking)...as in fluid squeaking by the spool seal. I dont have issues with blade or double bale spear, but with fully loaded grapple it can loose grip. Not a huge deal for me becuase as it starts to happen i am at max capacity of loader anyway.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Dave, that sounds like the simplest way to do it - probably the cheapest, too. I can just adapt the current wiring to the newer solenoid.

swall - Thanks for the part numbers, I'll look them up.


----------

